# Use Coolpix P900 as webcam?



## RhinoCan (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm wondering if it's possible to use a Nikon Coolpix P900 as a webcam/video source for Skype?

The reason I ask is that I participate in a monthly book club meeting at the library and we often have a remote attendee who lives a long way away from us so we video-conference with him via Skype. Unfortunately, the webcam we use doesn't "see" the whole room no matter where we put it. My brother has a Coolpix P900 that he's willing to lend me to use as a webcam, assuming it can be made to serve as a webcam. Before I actually borrow it, I'd like to know just what I have to do to use it that way? I'm hoping it's as simple as connecting the mini(?) HDMI port on the camera to the fullsize HDMI port on my laptop then selecting it as the video source for Skype but I'd like to be sure about that first. 

Am I correct in describing the HDMI port on the P900 as a mini-HDMI? Or does it have a different name like micro-HDMI? I need to know that so I can acquire the right cable for the purpose. Do I need anything else in terms of hardware or software to use the P900 as a webcam in Skype?


----------

